# Just fat, or tumor?



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

This is miss Phoebe - she has had two litters, but was not re-bred after her last one. The only male she's been in contact with was her own litter, which were weaned a few days shy of four weeks because she was looking sickly... and that was definitely more than three weeks ago.

But she just looks huge! She absolutely looks pregnant and ready to pop, but its just not even a possibility. So, is she just fat? Or could this be a tumor? When I weaned her babies I truly thought I was going to lose her. She dropped weight overnight and looked like a little skeleton and was even cold and listless. I gave her lots of bedding for warmth, lots of food... and she was doing loads better in just 12 hours.

Anyways... what do you think? Belly picture is bleached out but at least shows just how huge she is...


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it soft? or is it hard? a tumor would be hard and you can't really get under it...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As evenly centered non-lumpy as that belly looks, I'm going to guess overweight. It's odd to hear that she lost a ton of weight and now looks like this. My overweight mice just steadily gained weight their whole lives.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Its not hard... a bit firm, but mostly squishy.

How exactly do you determine a proper amount for dieting a mouse? I'd be so afraid of not giving her enough and having her drop unhealthily again!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

What type of food are you providing? I was reading another thread about an overweight mouse and they were able to fix the problem by changing the type of food. Unfortunatly I didn't save the thread, but maybe it will come up in the search engine.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

A tumour can be squishy if it is cystic. Tumours aren't always hard and rapid growing. Could be fat but seems to be more the right side than the left side :\


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Kallan, in the picture it appears the doe is leaning towards her right slighly...could make it look bulgy...but I do agree that It could be an abcess or something. However I've noticed that once a few of my does had babies they often just gained weight back to that stretched out skin.


----------

